# Free samples with purchase



## thenaturalway (Apr 29, 2008)

I'm thinking about putting small samples of other products I have for my customers at purchase.

Does anyone do this? If so, what do you include? How many samples?

My thoughts were if I include other sample products that may increase my sales.

Any thoughts, comments, advice?

Thanks!


----------



## IanT (Apr 29, 2008)

I dont have a business yet, but just from knowing psychology, I would say that this would definitely help business because people love to get extra things! as far as how many, Id say a small cube of your other soaps, or small sample of one lotion or something else, like "most customers who bought what you purchased also enjoyed this...."

just my 2 cents!!


----------



## Chay (Apr 29, 2008)

It's also a great way to introduce a new scent or product to existing customers.


----------



## Mandarin (Apr 29, 2008)

I always put in ONE sample with every order. I kind of gear that sample to what I have on hand and what the person may be interested in.


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2008)

Yes - free samples here too. I usually add a sample of something they didn't order.


----------



## lotionlady (Apr 29, 2008)

This is the main way I promote my products.  Here's how I'm doing it:

http://www.harmonyscents.com/v3/samples-menu.shtml

I also have a link to this page on my cart reminding folks that they get samples.  Almost everyone who orders requests them now.  Before I put the link, most people didn't even notice it.  I was sending the odd sample but didn't notice people ordering those items.  It seemed like a waste of time and $$.  Letting them choose their own samples has really helped business.  

Also, people that come to this sample page will often click on the name to learn more and end up navigating around the site more helping my rankings.

For me, the most important decisions have been how to provide the samples in ways that look professional, don't cost me a fortune and don't take a lot of time to prepare.  

Sometimes people who want to try a lot of stuff will just order samples as well.  They'd rather pay for a bunch of samples before ordering since they've been burned before.


----------



## thenaturalway (Apr 29, 2008)

Thanks to all that responded.  I knew this would be great advertising.  Thanks lotionlady for your website.  I appreciate all the feedback.


----------



## Tabitha (Apr 29, 2008)

I have always included 1-2 samples with each order also. 1/4 or 1/2 oz jars of sugar scrub, whipped soap or lotion. 1/2oz bottle of shower gel, etc. I send scents I think will appeal to my customer that they have not tried yet & make sure the products are ones they have not ordered yet either.


----------



## pepperi27 (Apr 30, 2008)

I do the same thing and my customers love it. Trying out new things is awesome because maybe they weren't sure about purchasing full price for something until they tried it out. I have a customer that I sent her a sample soap with her dish and she was hesistant to try it because most soaps make her skin dry. She tried my soap and said her skin was not dry and she loved it! That made me feel great and she'll try more soap next time around!


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Apr 30, 2008)

I do this with my TOG Soap Making Tools business.  I throw in a soap deck or a bar of soap with every order.  We do the same with our soap business.  

Paul :wink:


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2008)

I sell sample sizes and sometimes give them away.  I could probably be classified as stingy, however, I do mark down soaps alot because I tend to have bad inventory skills and have a bunch of old soap.  Anyway, they are about 2 oz for $2.50.  They're pretty popular.


----------



## pepperi27 (May 1, 2008)

thats not being stingy at all because i sell my sample sizes and they sell!


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2008)

Oh, yes defanantly. Plus most people who buy the samples, come back and buy more soap!


----------



## digit (May 19, 2008)

I have often ordered products I would not have bought otherwise because I received a sample and really liked it.  I have also shared samples with friends who then become customers.

As a customer, I am always pleasently surprised when I get an extra goody in a package.   

Digit


----------

